# Sound effects from the ring



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

You collect Masks as well? See that you are a halloween film fan, I have many replica Myers Masks as well as others cast from movie molds.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't know if this will help or not....but Amazon.com has the soundtrack for The Ring & The Ring Two for $18.98. 

The Ring Soundtrack Link


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

actually the soundtrack might just do the job.

Yea, i am a halloween fan, a big one, but i dont have more than 2 masks. I have plans of buying memorbilia in the future but now i dont have the money.


----------



## haunted house noob (Sep 14, 2004)

i never really thought the ring had good music, except for the one they use when she is searching for things, other thatn that, its mostly just impact things


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have the Ring 2 Unedited Version in my posession right now if anyone wants any screen caps or sounds from the DVD.


----------

